# Metal roof safety brackefs



## Damon T

We have a job coming up where we will have to work over a metal roof for a lot of access. I did some research and found various anchors which don't damage the roof. I ordered a couple of 



these










Still want a better way of installing roof anchors to composite roofs without removing shingles.


----------



## Damon T

So we put off the main house, seen partially in the background, until next year, but are doing the garage with a metal roof. Just used a safety rope around a tree in back for the harness line, not the new metal roof anchors. Also used the 3M traction tarps on the roof. Duct taped them every couple feet just to keep them in place. Worked pretty well. Was still sketchy spraying and back rolling on this pitch. By myself today no less. I was cursing my helpers who were in Vegas. They may be looking for new jobs soon.


----------



## cdaniels

I hate walking metal roofs.I slipped on one years ago without a harness lucky I caught traction before I reached the edge.I was quite foolish back in those days.


----------



## Gough

Damon T said:


> So we put off the main house, seen partially in the background, until next year, but are doing the garage with a metal roof. Just used a safety rope around a tree in back for the harness line, not the new metal roof anchors. Also used the 3M traction tarps on the roof. Duct taped them every couple feet just to keep them in place. Worked pretty well. Was still sketchy spraying and back rolling on this pitch. By myself today no less. I was cursing my helpers who were in Vegas. They may be looking for new jobs soon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19890


Damon, I've posted earlier about using window protection film for this. We use the blue vinyl from Protective Products. It sticks well to the roof and provides both traction and overspray/drip protection.


----------



## straight_lines

This stuff?
http://www.protectiveproducts.com/products/glass-protection.html


----------



## Gough

straight_lines said:


> This stuff?
> http://www.protectiveproducts.com/products/glass-protection.html


Yes, the blue vinyl version. I know it's an "off-label" use, but we found it to work incredibly well.


----------



## Gough

cdaniels said:


> I hate walking metal roofs.I slipped on one years ago without a harness lucky I caught traction before I reached the edge.I was quite foolish back in those days.


That happened to me as well, and is the reason we started using the window film. I slid right by my lead painter, and she was able to grab me, and stop me from sliding off the roof. I ended up with my legs dangling over the edge...too close for comfort.

Looking around on the roof, we found that some of the more protected areas were very slippery. I had managed to put both feet on one of them.


----------



## Monstertruck

*metal roofing staging*

In the past, we've custom made wooden brackets that were fastened to the side wall. Tedious and time consuming.
I wish I could justify buying this setup, but we only really need them once or twice a year.

http://www.magnumtools.com/products...rackets/8003-Complete-Metal-Roofer's-Package/


----------



## Monstertruck

Gough said:


> That happened to me as well, and is the reason we started using the window film. I slid right by my lead painter, and she was able to grab me, and stop me from sliding off the roof. I ended up with my legs dangling over the edge...too close for comfort.
> 
> Looking around on the roof, we found that some of the more protected areas were very slippery. I had managed to put both feet on one of them.


 
We had similar issues this summer.
Roof appeared fine, but just wee bit of dust or pollen on protected areas turned it into a skating rink.
Those pesky safety harnesses sure come in handy once in awhile!


----------



## Monstertruck

Damon T said:


> We have a job coming up where we will have to work over a metal roof for a lot of access. I did some research and found various anchors which don't damage the roof. I ordered a couple of Guardian Fall Protection 10600 2-Way Universal Standing Seam Roof Clamp - Amazon.comthese
> 
> 
> View attachment 18939
> 
> 
> Still want a better way of installing roof anchors to composite roofs without removing shingles.


 
How did the anchors work for you?


----------



## Damon T

We just did the garage this year (pics posted prior) and I was able to run the safety line around a tree near it. Next year when we do the house we will use the anchors. In the meantime I have $400+ worth of anchors sitting in the garage....


----------



## straight_lines

Don't you just love that, I swear I hope this will be the year where those types of purchases are planned and not oh.. We* need* "random tool" to do this, to complete this job in a timely manner. 

Every job when I am finalizing numbers and not seeing the margins I expected I find a purchase like that.


----------



## Monstertruck

straight_lines said:


> Don't you just love that, I swear I hope this will be the year where those types of purchases are planned and not oh.. *We need "random tool" to do this, to complete this job in a timely manner. *
> 
> Every job when I am finalizing numbers and not seeing the margins I expected I find a purchase like that.


Guilty as charged.

Am trying to plan ahead with these brackets.
2 huge exterior projects next spring will require them.
I split the cost proportionately in the estimates.
Will be enough for 2 full sets if both jobs are awarded.
:fingers crossed:


----------



## Mike2coat

straight_lines said:


> This stuff? http://www.protectiveproducts.com/products/glass-protection.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Cool thanks for the tip


----------



## daArch

Damon T said:


> . In the meantime I have $400+ worth of anchors sitting in the garage....


cheap at any price.

Sometimes we are forced to buy the right safety equip with hopes of using them again. And even if not, the peace of mind on that one job is well worth it PLUS the time saved trying to invent and jury rig something.


----------



## ridesarize

It didn't take too long to jury rig this plank set up. It was probably a 5/12 roof. We had two people on it and it was solid. Yes we were roped off though.
Two 2x3's wrapped in grippy drawer liner, then clamped (&screwed together), then 3.5" deck screws to build jacks.


----------



## ridesarize

Don't know why app turns the pics.


----------

